# Blocked Tube - Is there a way to tell which one is working???



## StephyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi

Is there anyone out there who has a Blocked Tube, or is a professional who can answer my question??

I found out just before Christmas that my left Fallopian Tube is blocked. Is there a way each month to tell which side is working?? I am about to start using an Ovulation Test Kit, but this will only tell me that I am ovulating... But if the egg isn't reaching dh's sperm, because it is the "wrong month" this is a bit pointless, right How do I know which side has released the egg?? And does it follow a left, right, left, right, pattern?

Would appreciate any insight anyone has.
Thanks in advance


x


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Stephy C,

I  have a blocked left tube as well. I always know when I am ovulating as I would normally get a pain in my right side at ovulation.
I hope this is of help to you.
Best Wishes,
April Shelly xx


----------



## StephyC (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi April, Thanks for replying. 

I've heard of women who do get pains when they are ovulating, but I never have. Do you think there is another way for someone like me to know which side the egg has been released from, to know if it has travelled down the unblocked tube or not?

 xx


----------

